# Black/very dark stool, but no apparent cause



## Variable (Sep 9, 2006)

For some time now I've been passing stools that vary in colour from moderate brown to dark brown to very dark brown to black.And yet, despite two separate lots of stool samples being sent away for testing (when the stools have been black) - no blood has been found.This is of course a huge relief, but it doesn't explain why my stools are so very dark.I'm not on any medication and don't think that I eat or drink anything that would cause such dark stools. As I suffer from slow transit/constipational IBS, I do take Manevac every so often to move things along (and out!). I drink a fair amount of fruit juice (cherry, apple, grape and banana) but can't think of anything that I eat which would cause the issue.Any thoughts please?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

http://ibdcrohns.about.com/cs/otherdiseases/a/stoolcolors.htmBlueberries can do it, not sure if the cherry juice is dark enough in color to show up as really dark stools. There are a few other things listed in the link.Usually the longer it takes for stool to come out the darker brown it is (bile starts yellow and is turned dark brown by the bacteria in the gut). If you tend to be constipated may be dark to start with, so it may not take that much to make them really dark/black from things that normally darken the stools.


----------



## Variable (Sep 9, 2006)

Hi. Thanks, I don't take any of those foods, etc. Very strage.Could be the cherry juice maybe? Of course, that starts of red, but who knows what happens to cherry juice in the colon ...........


----------



## TummyDepressed (Feb 2, 2010)

Hello Variable. I get this as well. I don't think it is a coincidence that I also suffer from slow transit times and constipation.I have had discussions with various other people with similar symptoms and a common theme tends to be trouble having a BM. Can I ask:- Can it take you some time to have a BM?- Do you often have different colour stool within one movement?- Do you sometimes produce small/thin stool?- Is there much pain in your abdomen?- Do you get sticky stool - and are things a bit messy?I have pelvic floor issues which leads to my problems. Perhaps you have something similar.......


----------

